# free personal training



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m now in the process of setting myself up as a personal trainer.

if anyone in the norwich area fancies being a guinea pig for me feel free to drop me a pm


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

I dont know why, but I always had you clocked as being someone from Essex. Norwich is supposed to be lovely though.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i look like an essex boy

nope a carrot cruncher born and bred

yeah its nice round here 

i live on the outskirts right next to a big woods-dog loves it!

(well she would but i got weird dog that shits itself as soon as i rattle the lead:rolleyes: but my other dogs liked it hahaha)


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, im a country boy and all.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey diddley ho neighbourino

up to 8 guinee pigs so far!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

things are going well and i have even had some free acupuncture in return! 

i`m well chuffed

drop me a pm if youre interested


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

glad to hear things are working out for ya cal. good luck with it mate.

does accupuncture actually do anything then ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I've tried it for my back and it was okay - I prefer Thai Massage or a trip to the Physio or Chiropractor.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> - I prefer Thai Massage .


I bet you do perv


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha

I should just quantify that a *legitimate* Thai Massage is peformed fully clothed on a soft mat on the floor. Where upon a small Thai woman starts walking up and down your back, stands on your glutes and lifts your chest up by pulling on your arms and generally pulling the stretching the life out of you...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one BW:cool:

accupuncture has helped loosen up the muscle in the past and it did this time too-

however i was also hooked up to a tens machine via the needles in me and altho it gave my pelvis more side to side motion (lucky mrs cal) after a few days i got more pain than usual.

so i`m going to stick with simple accupuncture as i know thats helpful-

if ya didnt know i`ve got a torn disc.....

been offered a new disc,but ive pussied out of it for now!

theres a chance of retroactive ejaculation for one which means having kids (assuming i wanted them)could be a problem.

until i`m in so much pain i cant live a relatively fullfilling life i`ll be giving it a miss!

its bad enuff now i cant really work and this training thing is the only thoing i can think of which i can do pain free.....

standing on the spot,leaning forward-sitting is all a prob and most jobs are extremely repetitive...

just got to convince the fcuking incapacity doctor now ive have mri scans and a specialist offering the op....

just had another client in-this one from UK muscle-

went well.

even got a dude from essex coming to train with me and another from the nottingham area-

lol to train with lil ol me


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Im sure I saw Retroactive Ejaculation support The Stranglers at the Roundhouse in 1977.

Made up for you mate that the business is really taking off - you've got some balls, I'll give you that


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Squatty said:


> you've got some balls, I'll give you that


It does takes balls to go in business Spotty, Sep 99, i was skint no kidding. Started up a mortgage business with a Princess Trust Loan of £1,500, 1st kid on the way 2000, brought first house 2002, now i got 28 houses.

Cal you know your stuff thats obvious and i hope all goes in your favour mate, wish you all the best, hell man if i lived closer i'd pay you to train me.

Good luck!

As my famous words are now famous "it takes a big pair of balls" to go into business.


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

28 houses Sally - one for each of your egos eh?

But can you match TH&S and have a PA that brings you lovely cups of coffee from Starbucks?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oioi!

a little update

just had my first PAYING customer! 

altho due to more than a few definite maybees who showed interest but no more i have a couple of free spots left.

PM me for a freebie-

i dont bite(that costs extra)


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Well done mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

this a rough copy of what i`ll be putting on one ofmy PT website pages when its done..

I`m looking for enthusiastic committed hardworking individuals who are dissatisfied with their bodies who would like to improve themselves both mentally and physically.

By using tried and tested weight training techniques based on personal experiences and used by all the great natural physiques of the pre steroid era i can transform your body.

The Tortoise & The Hare.

There are unfortunately no quick fixes but i can teach you how to lift safely,consistently for a period of many years.

I have found that the fastest way to grow muscle is not always the best as unless you have great genetics its very easy to pick up injuries.

you cant train if you`re injured!

Combined with a realistic eating plan you can still make fantastic progress week in week out that most gym devotees would die for.

Hargainers.

i used to label myself a hardgainer meaning that i couldn`t make the progress that i thought my effort deserved.

This was largely down to following faddish training techniques promoted by the majority of gyms which although looking the part with lots of shiny fantastic looking machines just didn`t get the job done.

i do not take my trainees to gyms or do home visits, you`ll come to me and train in private, embarrassment free,surroundings in your own personal gym,equipped with the type of equipment that will REALLY allow safe, solid growth.

You wont find this equipment in many gyms these days except in the occasional hardcore ones which lets face it take real balls to walk into!

The core of my equipment is the training cage, the trap bar and the thick bar.

The 2 latter pieces of equipment probable covered in cobwebs even then!

My Training Style.

i believe i have a unique style of training, i don`t believe in changing exercises around to keep workouts interesting, i don`t believe in hitting muscles from constantly changing angles to supposedly stimulate extra growth as i believe that all these methods do is lose track of true progression.

I believe its crucial to find out if an exercise is truly productive for you.

I believe in staying with an exercise till its no longer productive.

I believe if a trainee truly learns an exercise they will love the exercise.

I believe if a trainee is taught productively that they will progress in strength every single workout.

I believe increasing your strength whilst manipulating calories with an excess or deficit is the key to the physique you crave.

I believe that training with maximum effort every single workout invites burnout and over training.

I believe its important to increase the effort slowly over a period of time and thereby LEARN how to work harder than you ever believed you were capable of.

I believe that with the correct training,recovery and diet anything is possible for any body type.

I believe that in at least 8 weeks i can show my trainees a significant improvement in their bodies and that in 16 weeks i can give them the confidence to walk into any gym and continue training without me and continue their progress.

Of cause some may prefer to continue training with me due to the poor equipment in them.

All i ask is for trainees to visit me twice a week for 4 months maximum,with occasional revisits to make sure no bad habits have been learned and that their progress is maximal still.

gym pics are on the way!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds good mate, not just from a BB P.O.V but from a marketing perspective too. If I read that I'd be tempted to hire you.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks bud-

couple of [ee[s have said i didnt sell myself enuff in it-

the idea was to come across as a bit choosy and have a no BS style.

most PT sites ive looked at make me wanna puke tbh


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think the I believe's .... are pretty powerful so it comes across like you are really going to make a difference because your distinctive.

2 other parts I really like are 'All i ask ... is like your begging people to come train with you just to see the results as your so fed up with faddy training styles which is pretty accurate tbh. To the reader it makes you think fair enough I'll see what this guy has to say. No bullshit I have to work hard but it will work no crap.

Also main aim of a PT is as many paying clients as poss so this bit does you a lot of favours ' i do not take my trainees to gyms or do home visits, you`ll come to me and train in private, embarrassment free,surroundings in your own personal gym ......... ie to put it bluntly women and fatties welcome

Plus 'you wont find this equipment in many gyms these days except in the occasional hardcore ones'.......... and the general powerful nature of the statements make it attractive to more experienced people as well

Good job IMO mate

trying to sell yourself too much is counter productive. If you have to try too hard its normally not a good product


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> you`ll come to me and train in private, embarrassment free,surroundings in your own personal gym .........


big thanks and repsec to tall for coming out with that one 

and thanks YG i really appreciate your feedback youre basically far more articulate than i am


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> big thanks and repsec to tall for coming out with that one
> 
> and thanks YG i really appreciate your feedback youre basically far more articulate than i am


Cheers dude. You've made vast improvements on the original copy I wrote for you though.

How long till the site goes up?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

err its a totally different page on my site mate

that one was a kinda my history

might post that up too an give you all a giggle.

this page was sposed to be a description of my services-it is kinda, but its more as ive called it in my PT forum - cals philosophees


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

thought i`d bung this up!

200kgs and dedicated to a mate(reps 20&21)

YouTube - reps 20 and 21 at 200kg

My Photos (just starting) - Members Pictures


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, nice vid! Nice dog aswell!


----------

